# free os x download? imac g3



## bobos9 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm looking for a free download of OSX for my 9.2.2 Imac g3.
Apple doesn't sell anymore. Can't find it in stores. I'm told I need osX before upgrading any further. Aren't there FREE downloads of somthing so old by now?
                  Robert mondoux
                   robert_mondoux@yahoo.com


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 11, 2008)

The only free LEGAL downloads of Mac OS X are the upgrades from 10.0.x to 10.1.5 if you have 10.0.x to 10.1.x purchased version, or 10.2.x to 10.2.8 if you had 10.2 purchased version, or 10.3.. idem, 10.4 idem, 10.5 idem.
Apple sells curretly Mac OS X 10.5 that is too demanding for your hardware. If you have maxxed out the RAM on that hardware, your best bet would be 10.3. For that, the best place would probably be eBay, and the disc will have to be a retail install disc. So black in color, not gray.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2008)

You can also download Darwin and run on the UNIX command line.  That's also legally free to download. 

BTW, they still DO sell them if you know where to look:
http://www.macsales.com
http://welovemacs.com
http://lowendmac.com/deals/best-classic-mac-os-prices.html
http://lowendmac.com/deals/best-mac-os-x-prices.html
http://lowendmac.com/deals/best-mac-os-x-tiger-prices.html

And there's always GNU/Linux for the PowerPC platform.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep, I just bought Tiger from amazon.


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 11, 2008)

I had trouble finding a copy as well, but it looks like this will work:
http://www.yourmacstore.com/shop/shopexd.asp?id=159

You may be better off with 10.3/4, but you need OS 9 for firmware updates sometimes.


----------



## bobos9 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks - I think I'm stuck in OS 9 until I buy a newer Mac


----------



## bobos9 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks again everybody.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2008)

bobos9 said:


> Thanks - I think I'm stuck in OS 9 until I buy a newer Mac



Well go for an apple Refurbished with AppleCare (AppleStore Page, scroll to the bottom and click Special Deals, it will be cheaper. Also if you are a student you can go to you local college bookstores and get good deals on Macs.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Nixgeek.
He could always (...)


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2008)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> It starts with [removed]
> 
> Google it



Don't forget about the board rules, CJ.



> *No W@r3z*
> 
> No asking for serialz, hackz, or warez, linking to them, discussing or anything related, including MP3z, Pr0n and related piracy items.



http://macosx.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_new_faq_item2


----------



## softforwindows (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey, there are two websites you can download osx 10.1 to 10.5 

they are:

...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 23, 2009)

softforwindows said:


> Hey, there are two websites you can download osx 10.1 to 10.5
> 
> they are:
> 
> ...



Simply brilliant.  It absolutely boggles the mind!


----------



## fryke (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow. Seriously. The next person who violates the board rules in this thread will get instantly banned. CJ: Why is it you know the board rules but choose to ignore them like that?


----------

